# Text speak.



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Please follow our rules
All posts in English.. NO text speak.. that means YOU not U, to is not 2 etc 

thank you

Maiden


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I thought I'd just add that the reason why the forum has this rule is that by its very nature, its a world wide forum for many people who post here, English isnt their first language. Google translate doesnt do text speak and therefore it makes it impossible for some people to read your texts.... I mean posts!!

Jo


----------



## FItOutGuy (Oct 25, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> Please follow our rules
> All posts in English.. NO text speak.. that means YOU not U, to is not 2 etc
> 
> thank you
> ...


Hallelujah


----------



## Red_Nosed (Nov 30, 2011)

jojo said:


> Google translate doesnt do text speak and therefore it makes it impossible for some people to read your texts
> 
> Jo


Hahahaha.... :clap2:


----------



## Whatever! (Jan 25, 2011)

Is lmao, lol, rotfl, smhid.. allowed???


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Whatever! said:


> Is lmao, lol, rotfl, smhid.. allowed???


, yes as they simply pass on emotion, as do our little smilies, which isnt reflected by the written word!

Jo xxx


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

What is smhid? I know.. I can google it. But just saying, I dont know it. 

See, this is why no text speak... what is normal to you, others might not be familiar with.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Jynxgirl said:


> What is smhid? I know.. I can google it. But just saying, I dont know it.
> 
> See, this is why no text speak... what is normal to you, others might not be familiar with.


True!! I had to look it up. Apparently it means "shake my head in disbelief"

Jo xxx


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Lets not even get into the teachers who write in text and the run on sentences on here! If I had kids, I would like to know where half the posters are in dubai that are coming over as teachers! Just nuts.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Jynxgirl said:


> Lets not even get into the teachers who write in text and the run on sentences on here! If I had kids, I would like to know where half the posters are in dubai that are coming over as teachers! Just nuts.




Qualifying to teach English in Egypt is easy... just speak English.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

MaidenScotland said:


> Qualifying to teach English in Egypt is easy... just speak English.


SMHID!!!! :tape:

Jo xxx


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

jojo said:


> SMHID!!!! :tape:
> 
> Jo xxx




Sadly it is true.. I have a Russian friend who speaks English badly and with a heavy accent.
Guess where she works and what she does?


----------



## Whatever! (Jan 25, 2011)

jojo said:


> SMHID!!!! :tape:
> 
> Jo xxx


ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## Whatever! (Jan 25, 2011)

Jynxgirl said:


> What is smhid? I know.. I can google it. But just saying, I dont know it.
> 
> See, this is why no text speak... what is normal to you, others might not be familiar with.


Just the other day, I got a bbm message from my niece and at the end she wrote SMHID… I was like what the heck? I had no time to google it, so I asked her what it meant and to my dismay she wrote back LMAOSHMSFOAIDMT....I have not googled it and don’t wanna ask her lest she sends another one.

How do people come up with these things?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I am just old fashioned. Use real words so we can all understand....


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Whatever! said:


> How do people come up with these things?


They take the first letter of each word and put them in sequence.


----------



## Whatever! (Jan 25, 2011)

Gavtek said:


> They take the first letter of each word and put them in sequence.


very funny


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Well it got more likes than you've had in your entire forum career so pick that one out of the net sunshine.


----------



## Whatever! (Jan 25, 2011)

Gavtek said:


> Well it got more likes than you've had in your entire forum career so pick that one out of the net sunshine.


:clap2::clap2::clap2: bravo bravo for more likes than I have in my entire forum career. Well done Gavtek! A bottle of champagne on me. keep the good work.


----------



## hubbly_bubbly (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm thinking... Whatever! 

C'mon. It _was_ funny, now that you've had time to think about it. Not _that_ funny, but funny enough, don't you think?



Or maybe not.


----------



## Whatever! (Jan 25, 2011)

Which is why, I’m congratulating him. My grandmother always taught me to give praise where it is due. Really, I’m complementing him for being funny..:lol:


----------

